# First coyote of 2022



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My son and I set some snares over Christmas break. We got our first coyote(female) of the new year yesterday.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 481228
> 
> My son and I set some snares over Christmas break. We got our first coyote(female) of the new year yesterday.


Hopefully one of many more…


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!! The hides this time of year are really nice


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice. Got two myself this week, one more pulled a cable stake anchoring a snare after torrential rains last weekend saturated the ground. One must have got too close to a disc mower this fall, his leg was cut off clean, right below the knee.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Great job guys!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Next weekend I am putting coyote traps out, hope to get a few this year. will set a few dirt holes and will try a Pipe Dream for the first time,


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Make sure you use aluminum screen for pan cover unless you bed in wax dirt. If they feel the edge of the pan or jaws when using soft pan covers they will dig your trap. I also use 1-2 lb. pan pressure on my pipe sets. Good set &they will check it out.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I am using screen to cover the pan, I have night latched and set pan tension between 2-3 pound's, have some sheep wool to put in the pipe. dyed and waxed all traps and put in gallon zip lock bags, I am new to coyote trapping, but have done a lot of reading and watching videos, any thing else I should be doing please let me know. thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Don’t get hung up on doing anything one particular way. Everyone has their own way of doing things. For example of all the trap covering and such I’ve used, the only one l’ll never use again is aluminum screen. I hate everything about it, but other people get along fine with it. I found what works best for me, but I’m sure others would find some of it crazy. The only two things you HAVE to get right is set location and bed the trap properly. There are no second chances with coyotes, if they feel the slightest movement under their feet they’re gone. **** are the diggers. Also, don’t get too crazy about scent control. I used to go through ridiculous things to minimize scent. Then I tried some sets without it and was able to catch coyotes only hours after making the sets. Worst case, your scent is gone after the first night.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

fireline said:


> I am using screen to cover the pan, I have night latched and set pan tension between 2-3 pound's, have some sheep wool to put in the pipe. dyed and waxed all traps and put in gallon zip lock bags, I am new to coyote trapping, but have done a lot of reading and watching videos, any thing else I should be doing please let me know. thanks


I use 2 lengths of pipe. A 12 in for soft ground & a 9 in for hard ground. Angle the pipe 45-60 deg toward trap. Then when they try to pull it ( and they will ) they will be on the trap side. I leave 3 in out of ground & fluff grass around it so snow wont stop scent drift. Put trap on downwind side of any set. They may work a set from any side but 9 times out of 10 they will come in down wind 1st. Listen to magis on location & bedding trap. 90% of the time I use wax dirt but when I use a pan cover & grass its aluminum.Also I should have said uncover your trap-if its dug out of the bed its usually a racoon or fox. Good luck.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I will be setting this week. The pipe dream set is deadly!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I appreciate it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to go guys! Neat pic Magis. Just like deer, they get along fine on 3 legs. Gonna start hunting them this weekend with the cold temps. A little skiff of snow won’t hurt either. Let’s thin down the population some. Keep posting pics everyone. Way to start the ball rolling Muddy and congrats on the doe in muzzy season.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

They are such a beautiful animal.

Still need to control them, though. Neighbors have reported them in their yards (we live between city and country). May need to keep a rifle near the back door.

Two of my pups can probably fend for themselves, but the other two are coyote snacks. They will fight and make noise but a 25 pound Boston Terrier won't win against a 'yote.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

RossN said:


> They are such a beautiful animal.
> 
> Still need to control them, though. Neighbors have reported them in their yards (we live between city and country). May need to keep a rifle near the back door.
> 
> Two of my pups can probably fend for themselves, but the other two are coyote snacks. They will fight and make noise but a 25 pound Boston Terrier won't win against a 'yote.


That's how I got permission to hunt a neighbor's place. Yotes killed his two schnauzers. It was game on after that. He wanted them all dead.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They killed my vet’s Jack Russel. A pack of coyotes went after my two black labs in broad daylight in the backyard. I shot several of them during that incident, and I have been killing them ever since. I have to be real careful letting my dog out in the dark. No domestic dog is going to fare well in a scuffle with coyotes.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Met some guys that ran hounds for coyotes they kept some kind of of giant pit Bull/bulldog looking dog with them. I asked him does that dog really hunt he said not a bit but when that yote has had enough and comes back at the hounds he will crush it’s skull and fling it around like a chew toy. Didn’t see it but that dogs head was probably 10 inches wide. One dog a yote wouldn’t mess with


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We’ve been on a dry spell for a bit until we snagged another one Friday night. We had one get out of the snare a while back less a little bit of fur and I think they got wise to us. This male was pretty aggressive and pissed off. I had Junior walk up and dispatch him with his single shot .22. He wasn’t real sure about walking up on a growling and snarling coyote, but he figured it out and made a quick/clean kill.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

On another note a have a question for the guys who know more about snares than me. I need to get more snares. I’m using cam locks now. What works better, cam locks or micro locks? I know some of you guys also discussed snare material last year, was it preloaded 7x7 that you said worked well?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

1x19 cable works the best, smoother sliding and less chew outs. As far as the locks, it's mostly preference. I prefer the cam lock, but have been told by folks that were involved in getting cable restraints legal in Ohio that they aren't considered a "relaxing" lock and therefor aren't legal in Ohio. Now, by the legal definition of "relaxing" lock, I think they are. But it's a matter of interpretation. I've had luck with both styles, but I think the cam lock cinches down tighter. If there's any chance of dogs, use the micro lock.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

